# HP NC375i Quad Port Gigabit Ethernet Adaptor



## microbluechip (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all,

We are responsible for installing FreeBSD on to our customers server hardware.

We have been supplied with a HP Proliant Server which has an external NIC card - HP NC375i Quad Port Gigabit Ethernet Adaptor (PCI express).

Does anyone know if this card works with FreeBSD 7.2 as it is not detected via sysinstall. The hardware notes on freebsd.org reference earlier models. 372, 373, 374m etc but not 375i.

Is there a patch or newer driver available to make this card work?

Thanks.
Mr P Radford.


----------



## honk (Oct 29, 2009)

Do you know which chipset is on this card? Did not find anything on the HP website.


----------



## microbluechip (Oct 30, 2009)

Good question. Had the same problem trying to work this one out.

I have started a thread on the HP Proliant servers forum to ask this very question.

The earlier model 373 is a broadcom which from my own experience has always been hit and miss on FreeBSD.

Mr P Radford.


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2009)

Does pciconf(8) work for PCI express cards?
If so, what does `# pciconf -lv` say with and without that card?


----------



## honk (Oct 30, 2009)

Why not just open the box and have a look on the card?


----------

